# South Florida FNG #2



## roadkill cafe (Jan 29, 2012)

Just droppin' by to introduce myself. My name's Steve and I'm a long time griller, newbie smoker. From the looks of it South Florida is represented well on this forum. I'm in the Deerfield Beach area, which for you non-Floridians is just a little north of Ft. Lauderdale. I just got a Master Forge Propane Dual Door Vertical Smoker, which I had to make some mods to already. I posted the mods w/pics on the review thread of this model. I look forward being a part of this forum and have already gotten some good ideas. I plan on taking the e-course to get some more of the basics.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## scooper (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome Steve!

I am just a south breeze of smoke north of you in Boca.  I thought I could smell some ribs yesterday.

As soon as the wind shifts from the north, you'll catch a whiff of mine.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. You'll find the whole state to be pretty well represented. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 29, 2012)

TO SMF


----------



## venture (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Steve!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Steve, great to have another Florida boy join us!


----------



## bbqdisc (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## africanmeat (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2012)

to SMF Steve. Glad to have you here


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF there Steve. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## rippinntearin (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome Steve!  Looks like we got another guy from Beerfield!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome!  Looking forward to seeing some of your creations. We love pics.


----------



## sprky (Jan 30, 2012)

to SMF Steve. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking  5-Day e-Course


----------



## scooper (Jan 31, 2012)

RippinNTearin said:


> Welcome Steve!  Looks like we got another guy from Beerfield!


Beerfield.  LMAO!

I have lives here my entire life and never heard that one before.


----------



## dougmays (Jan 31, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Just droppin' by to introduce myself. My name's Steve and I'm a long time griller, newbie smoker. From the looks of it South Florida is represented well on this forum. I'm in the Deerfield Beach area, which for you non-Floridians is just a little north of Ft. Lauderdale. I just got a Master Forge Propane Dual Door Vertical Smoker, which I had to make some mods to already. I posted the mods w/pics on the review thread of this model. I look forward being a part of this forum and have already gotten some good ideas. I plan on taking the e-course to get some more of the basics.







RippinNTearin said:


> Welcome Steve!  Looks like we got another guy from Beerfield!




First off welcome Steve! Im in Fort Lauderdale so just south of you.

Rippin' sorry i must have missed your intro but also welcome, glad to see South Florida guys here.  For both of you check out this link from the South Fla Gatherhing we threw last year

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112802/south-florida-gathering-picture-thread

Also check out this group that SmokinAl put together

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/11/south-florida-smf-gathering

We'll be doing this again this year, should be bigger and better! Also maybe the 3 of us can meet up one weekend and do some smoking!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Steve and welcome to SMF! Great folks and lots of info. Happy smoking!


----------



## jno51 (Jan 31, 2012)

Steve-o  WELCOME ABOARD. you are at the right place for all your smoking needs. Great forum and Great people to boot. "UP IN SMOKE" from Texas


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Doug. I was checking out the pics from the gathering. Looks like all had a good time and all involved in setting it up did a great job, yourself included! I know the area it was held in well. Many moons ago we used to take the 3 wheelers up there to Fisheating Creek Eastern Wilderness and camp out. Also, I lived in Sebring for a brief bit. Once I get proficient with my smokes maybe well hook up....Steve


 


dougmays said:


> First off welcome Steve! Im in Fort Lauderdale so just south of you.
> 
> Rippin' sorry i must have missed your intro but also welcome, glad to see South Florida guys here.  For both of you check out this link from the South Fla Gatherhing we threw last year
> 
> ...


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 31, 2012)

Hahaha...Hadn't heard that one before. Works for me though. Thanks Rip.

 


RippinNTearin said:


> Welcome Steve!  Looks like we got another guy from Beerfield!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you to all for the very warm welcome. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## rippinntearin (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha...yeah, me and guys coined it Beerfield after many drunken days and nights at the "S-turn".  You know, the beach area just north of Hillsboro and A1A.  (JB's, Oceans 234, Brus, Kahuna's, and the list goes on)

Where was the South Florida Gathering held?  Sebring?  Not quite S. Florida. 

Also, just to give a heads up, I'm moving to St. Petersburg, FL at the end of March...I will be leaving my "hood".


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 2, 2012)

RippinNTearin said:


> Haha...yeah, me and guys coined it Beerfield after many drunken days and nights at the "S-turn".  You know, the beach area just north of Hillsboro and A1A.  (JB's, Oceans 234, Brus, Kahuna's, and the list goes on)
> 
> Where was the South Florida Gathering held?  Sebring?  Not quite S. Florida.
> 
> Also, just to give a heads up, I'm moving to St. Petersburg, FL at the end of March...I will be leaving my "hood".




Palmdale...we tried to find a cenralized place for people on the west coast, east coast and central florida as well.  it's a place call Fisheating Creek


----------



## roller (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome good to have you with us !!!!


----------



## golfboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome Steve:

I am a newbie also. Found ths site 2-3 wks ago. Have thoughly enjoyed all the info & ideas.

I love to smoke & grill. Sure you will enjoy it also.


----------



## scooper (Feb 2, 2012)

RippinNTearin said:


> Haha...yeah, me and guys coined it Beerfield after many drunken days and nights at the "S-turn".  You know, the beach area just north of Hillsboro and A1A.  (JB's, Oceans 234, Brus, Kahuna's, and the list goes on)
> 
> Where was the South Florida Gathering held?  Sebring?  Not quite S. Florida.
> 
> Also, just to give a heads up, I'm moving to St. Petersburg, FL at the end of March...I will be leaving my "hood".


I lived just a block in from that corner in 1981.  None of those places were there.  It was the patio bar at the Holiday Inn for hanging out.


----------



## nimrod (Feb 3, 2012)

Is the Whales Rib still there? Used to live in West Boca and Beerfeild (love that) was our beach of choice. We used to fish the pier alot also.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Feb 4, 2012)

@nimrod...Yes, the whale's rib is still there as far as I know. I'm not in that area too much. The beach there is terrific but for fishing I headed a bit further south. Pompano Pier and Anglin's (Commercial Blvd.) were my destinations for saltwater growing up (other than the Helen S drift boat). I do mostly freshwater these days.

@Scooper & RippinNTearin....Bru's is fun. Best wings in S. FL IMHO (hot & grilled). I usually hit the one in Coconut Creek though. Much easier to get a parking space. Back in the day we hung out at the patio bar at the Howard Johnson's further south on A1A, at Red's Bar by 5 points in Wilton Manors, The Stardust on Powerline and a few others :o)


----------



## ellymae (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## rippinntearin (Feb 8, 2012)

Nimrod, Whale's Rib is definitely still there!  Great fried food...their fries are awesome!  I'm just glad all the "hype" has died down since it was featured on Diner, Drive-ins, and Dives.  You couldn't buy a seat!  Now, its pretty much back to locals and people "in the know".

Roadkill, Best wings in S. Florida...Wings Plus in Coral Springs!  I've grew up eating them for as long as I can remember...  Know what...I'm getting some on my way home from work!

Scooper, yeah I remember when the only place to park was at the meters by the volleyball pit (i.e. JB's) and Oceans was a gas station!

P.S., I plan on doing another all nighter brisket this weekend if I've got time...stay tuned!


----------



## nimrod (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Thanks for the local updates. It's been awhile since I was down in Deerfeild. Fished all the piers back in the 70's when Juno was still a wood piling peir. Many nights at the Whales rib too. Lived in W Boca in the early 90's so we always frequented the Deerfeild beach area. Brings back some good times.


----------

